# Abu Dhabi ADNOC salary grade 15



## mlewis007

Hello,

I got an offer from ADNOC group recently for Grade 15. They are offering a slary of AED 25,000 + 200,000-accomodation + 35,000-per child education & end of service benefits. 

Is this package similar to what others in ADNOC at grade 15 get? Or is it less??The HR guy said the package for grade 15 is standardized across the organization and cannot be offered more than this.

What will be the average cost of living for a family of 4 (2 adults, 2 kids) like? How much will be the savings per month?

I will be joining them from India.

Thanks - will appreciate your responses in detail.


----------



## Stevesolar

Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
Cannot specifically comment on ADNOC salaries - but if your accomodation and school fees are fully covered by the company, then a family of 4 could comfortably live on around 10,000 AED per month - if you dont eat out at 5 star hotels.
This is based on car at 3000/month, two phones 500/month, utilities in Abu Dhabi 1200/month, food 5000/month and petrol 300/month.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## mlewis007

Thanks Steve. How much would an accommodation like a 3 bedroom small villa cost I the city? What is a good site to look for rentals?


----------



## Stevesolar

Hi,
Villas vary dependent on location.
Justrentals.com is a good place to get an idea of rental costs - you can filter search by budget, type, location etc and it gives average rentail prices for each area.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## mlewis007

Thanks Steve. I'd like to delete this thread/post. Let me know how to do it or would appreciate if you can do it for me soon.


----------



## imac

25k basic for grade 15 is low...


----------



## mlewis007

Hi Imaac, how much it should be? Do you work with ADNOC? 25k is all inclusive - basic plus allowance plus air fare, water electricity. He said this is maximum ADNOC offers.


----------



## Stevesolar

> Thanks Steve. I'd like to delete this thread/post. Let me know how to do it or would appreciate if you can do it for me soon.


Hi,
Threads are not deleted - as they provide important information for other members (which is why the forum exists in the first place!)
Cheers
Steve


----------



## imac

allowances are set for grades... housing, education etc... those cannot be negotiated... 

basic on the other hand, can (and should) be negotiated...

i cannot tell you how much it should be, it varies based on role and your own profile...

i can just tell you that my opinion is, for grade 15, 25k is low...


----------



## mlewis007

As a moderator don't you have permission to delete or hide this?


----------



## Stevesolar

Hi,
Yes - i do - but can see no reason to do so.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## mlewis007

Reason is confidential and I can email you if you let me know your email address l. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Stevesolar

Hi,
You are welcome to private message me 
Thanks
Steve


----------



## Andy Ferns 1510

*Grades*

Can anyone give me the details on the grades at Adnoc Ditribution in terms of hierarchy.


----------



## thenomadexpat

Hi good folks of expatforum.
Whats your take on a 19K/month take home with 135K housing and 35K per child for someone with 10 years of experience in a niche field of IT.

@Andy Ferns. ADNOC group follows a hierarchy of grades 1-20; 20 being the highest. Then theres executive grades 1-4. Termed as E1-E4.. I guess E4 being the highest. From what i understand E grades are reserved for Emiratis; ADNOC being a semi-government entity. 
I dont work for ADNOC so take it with a grain of salt. Also; working with ADNOC


----------



## psychopomp1

thenomadexpat said:


> Hi good folks of expatforum.
> Whats your take on a 19K/month take home with 135K housing and 35K per child for someone with 10 years of experience in a niche field of IT.


What grade is that salary package on? I was offered a grade 15 role (Engineering position) with ADNOC a few months ago, with a salary of 30k/m, 180k pa housing allowance and 45k educational allowance per child (up to 4 kids). I've accepted but waiting for the necessary approvals....been waiting for nearly 3 months already!!


----------



## thenomadexpat

psychopomp1 said:


> What grade is that salary package on? I was offered a grade 15 role (Engineering position) with ADNOC a few months ago, with a salary of 30k/m, 180k pa housing allowance and 45k educational allowance per child (up to 4 kids). I've accepted but waiting for the necessary approvals....been waiting for nearly 3 months already!!


I have been offered Grade 13 [which i am already not very pleased about, and the salary seems to be lower than the mid range of that grade], not sure if thats the norm with ADNOC for people with 10 years of work experience, if so; that would explain why the position is open since more than 9 months now. 

As for your 3 months waiting; i have been told by the consulting to expect such timelines "as the organization is a 'semi-government' one and hence all the red-tape".


----------



## psychopomp1

I was initially offered 27k on grade 14 but re-negotiated to 30k on grade 15 - i have around 21 years experience post graduation. My suggestion would be try to get a grade increase which will result in a salary increase of 3-5k; that's probably the best you can hope for. Yeah ADNOC don't pay the best salaries but other benefits are great (holidays, working hours, job security etc). Good luck!


----------



## racrac

Hello all, thank you for your posts here. I am interviewing with ADNOC for level 15 and the offer is as follows:

Salary - 22000 (monthly)
Supplemental Allowance: 5600 (monthly)
General allowance: 3240 (monthly)
Housing allowance: 200k (annual)
Education allowance: 45000 per child (annual)

Following questions please:
1. Does this sound in the ballpark? I am not sure if the salaries quoted by folks on the forum include supplemental and general allowances?
2. What are the good British schools there and is the 45k education allowance enough to cover the fees? I saw a couple of British schools online at 60k/annum? Is the education allowance dependent on what nationality you have? 
3. Is 200k housing enough to cover a nice house of 4 bedrooms? Am assuming this is a 'use it or lose it' allowance?
4. How many days of holidays, working hours?
5. What do the pension benefits look like? I am going to be giving up a defined benefit scheme here!
6. What is the typical living cost for a family of 4 there (excluding housing and schools)?

Overall package is approx £134000. That is slightly less than my overall package in UK - the only difference being I dont end up coughing up a large part as tax to the government.

Thanks!

@psychopomp1 @thenomadexpat


----------



## psychopomp1

racrac said:


> Hello all, thank you for your posts here. I am interviewing with ADNOC for level 15 and the offer is as follows:
> 
> Salary - 22000 (monthly)
> Supplemental Allowance: 5600 (monthly)
> General allowance: 3240 (monthly)
> Housing allowance: 200k (annual)
> Education allowance: 45000 per child (annual)
> 
> Following questions please:
> 1. Does this sound in the ballpark? I am not sure if the salaries quoted by folks on the forum include supplemental and general allowances?
> 2. What are the good British schools there and is the 45k education allowance enough to cover the fees? I saw a couple of British schools online at 60k/annum? Is the education allowance dependent on what nationality you have?
> 3. Is 200k housing enough to cover a nice house of 4 bedrooms? Am assuming this is a 'use it or lose it' allowance?
> 4. How many days of holidays, working hours?
> 5. What do the pension benefits look like? I am going to be giving up a defined benefit scheme here!
> 6. What is the typical living cost for a family of 4 there (excluding housing and schools)?


1. That offer is about right for a grade 15 expat position.
2. Sorry no idea
3. 200k pa housing allowance is quite generous, you should easily be able to rent a 3-4 bedroom villa for that. ADNOC pay the rent directly to the landlord/letting agent, so you might as well use that allowance fully as ADNOC will not pay you the difference if you decide to rent a property for say 170k pa.
4. ADNOC working hours are 0630-1530hrs Sun-Thu at least for office based staff. You get 30 working days paid holidays a year, plus public holidays (eg Eid) an extra 10 days or so. 
5. No pension in UAE, you'll get the UAE gratuity as per local Labour Laws (i think its based on your base salary)
6. Depends if you want to live frugally or live the life of riley.


----------



## racrac

psychopomp1 said:


> 1. That offer is about right for a grade 15 expat position.
> 2. Sorry no idea
> 3. 200k pa housing allowance is quite generous, you should easily be able to rent a 3-4 bedroom villa for that. ADNOC pay the rent directly to the landlord/letting agent, so you might as well use that allowance fully as ADNOC will not pay you the difference if you decide to rent a property for say 170k pa.
> 4. ADNOC working hours are 0630-1530hrs Sun-Thu at least for office based staff. You get 30 working days paid holidays a year, plus public holidays (eg Eid) an extra 10 days or so.
> 5. No pension in UAE, you'll get the UAE gratuity as per local Labour Laws (i think its based on your base salary)
> 6. Depends if you want to live frugally or live the life of riley.


thanks a lot! Quick question on the salary package: when you mentioned 30k, was that including Supplemental Allowances and General Allowances? Or should I be negotiating for a salary of around 25-30 with SA/GA on top?


----------



## psychopomp1

racrac said:


> thanks a lot! Quick question on the salary package: when you mentioned 30k, was that including Supplemental Allowances and General Allowances? Or should I be negotiating for a salary of around 25-30 with SA/GA on top?


the 30k includes all cash allowances payable each month. They initailly offered me a grade 14 position but i renegotiated to a grade 15 position, I suggest you do the same if grade 15 was their initial offer. 

Btw I've now been waiting for nearly 5 and a half months for my security clearance and still no news. I keep getting the standard "we'll let you know" email reply when i ask my ADNOC HR contact for an update. Very frustrating!


----------



## racrac

Thanks Psychopomp1. Quick one - have you given notice at your job or will you wait for everything to land before giving notice?


----------



## psychopomp1

racrac said:


> Thanks Psychopomp1. Quick one - have you given notice at your job or will you wait for everything to land before giving notice?


No, I'm not working at present. However I've accepted an offer elsewhere and will start shortly and if/when ADNOC get my clearance then I will probably resign. I can't wait forever in the hope of ADNOC obtaining my security clearance which may or may not happen.


----------



## thenomadexpat

psychopomp1 said:


> No, I'm not working at present. However I've accepted an offer elsewhere and will start shortly and if/when ADNOC get my clearance then I will probably resign. I can't wait forever in the hope of ADNOC obtaining my security clearance which may or may not happen.


That's a smart move @racrac I suppose. As for your previous question's answer; @psychopomp1 has answered it fully. As for my personal experience I have rejected ADNOC's offer going through the whole hiring experience in general.


----------



## seyase27

mlewis007 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I got an offer from ADNOC group recently for Grade 15. They are offering a slary of AED 25,000 + 200,000-accomodation + 35,000-per child education & end of service benefits.
> 
> Is this package similar to what others in ADNOC at grade 15 get? Or is it less??The HR guy said the package for grade 15 is standardized across the organization and cannot be offered more than this.
> 
> What will be the average cost of living for a family of 4 (2 adults, 2 kids) like? How much will be the savings per month?
> 
> I will be joining them from India.
> 
> Thanks - will appreciate your responses in detail.


Yes, ADNOC and all Federal Govt company salaries are by Grade and it remains the same along all ADNOC organizations. There may be a yearly small hike which I am not completely sure about.


----------



## Central2040

psychopomp1 said:


> I was initially offered 27k on grade 14 but re-negotiated to 30k on grade 15 - i have around 21 years experience post graduation. My suggestion would be try to get a grade increase which will result in a salary increase of 3-5k; that's probably the best you can hope for. Yeah ADNOC don't pay the best salaries but other benefits are great (holidays, working hours, job security etc). Good luck!


Hi psychopomp1,

Thank you for your detail postings on the forum.

I am in a similar situation here. Been accepted, but been waiting for the offer for a while now. Once accepted, do they usually take long to submit the offer?
I am in the same experience level as you, so based on your comments I suppose, I should expect/aim for a grade 15 and around 30k. You've mentioned that you were able to negotiate from 27k and a grade 14 to 30k and a grade 15. Question: Was this a difficult negotiation? did you had to go forwards and backwards several times?


----------



## psychopomp1

Central2040 said:


> Hi psychopomp1,
> 
> Thank you for your detail postings on the forum.
> 
> I am in a similar situation here. Been accepted, but been waiting for the offer for a while now. Once accepted, do they usually take long to submit the offer?
> I am in the same experience level as you, so based on your comments I suppose, I should expect/aim for a grade 15 and around 30k. You've mentioned that you were able to negotiate from 27k and a grade 14 to 30k and a grade 15. Question: Was this a difficult negotiation? did you had to go forwards and backwards several times?


Hi
When negotiating I made it clear that their first offer was too low based on my experience & qualifiations, i also sent them payslips from my last job. So 3-4 weeks later they came back with a new offer which they said was the final and last offer - salary was a monthly AED 3k increase but what significantly increased was the housing allowance of AED 140k pa to 180k.


----------



## Central2040

psychopomp1 said:


> Hi
> When negotiating I made it clear that their first offer was too low based on my experience & qualifiations, i also sent them payslips from my last job. So 3-4 weeks later they came back with a new offer which they said was the final and last offer - salary was a monthly AED 3k increase but what significantly increased was the housing allowance of AED 140k pa to 180k.


Thank you very much for your answer.


----------



## Central2040

Central2040 said:


> Thank you very much for your answer.


Hi psychopomp1,

Quick question. Now that you are inside ADNOC, do you know for a fact the actual bandwidth for grade 15 (Minimum and Maximum Salaries for this grade)?


----------



## psychopomp1

Central2040 said:


> Hi psychopomp1,
> 
> Quick question. Now that you are inside ADNOC, do you know for a fact the actual bandwidth for grade 15 (Minimum and Maximum Salaries for this grade)?


Hi,
I've seen a difference of roughly AED 5k/month between 2 salaries within G15 but no idea if this is minimum to maximum or not. Also things like your work schedule (field or office based) play a huge part in the salary you're offered.
HTH


----------



## karthiks551985

psychopomp1 said:


> 1. That offer is about right for a grade 15 expat position.
> 2. Sorry no idea
> 3. 200k pa housing allowance is quite generous, you should easily be able to rent a 3-4 bedroom villa for that. ADNOC pay the rent directly to the landlord/letting agent, so you might as well use that allowance fully as ADNOC will not pay you the difference if you decide to rent a property for say 170k pa.
> 4. ADNOC working hours are 0630-1530hrs Sun-Thu at least for office based staff. You get 30 working days paid holidays a year, plus public holidays (eg Eid) an extra 10 days or so.
> 5. No pension in UAE, you'll get the UAE gratuity as per local Labour Laws (i think its based on your base salary)
> 6. Depends if you want to live frugally or live the life of riley.


1) Is there a change in the working hours now and also whether Saturday and Sunday are holidays every week?
2) How about hybrid working model, whether allowed and for how many days?
3) Any idea what will be the cost for schooling every month in an Indian syllabus school?
4) In case schooling and house allowance is not given, what shall be the portion of salary we need to set aside every month to cover them?

thanks in advance


----------



## psychopomp1

karthiks551985 said:


> 1) Is there a change in the working hours now and also whether Saturday and Sunday are holidays every week?
> 2) How about hybrid working model, whether allowed and for how many days?
> 3) Any idea what will be the cost for schooling every month in an Indian syllabus school?
> 4) In case schooling and house allowance is not given, what shall be the portion of salary we need to set aside every month to cover them?
> 
> thanks in advance


1. in AD office, its flexitime working hrs as long as you complete 40 hrs per week. You can arrive as early as 06:30 and go home as late as 16:30. Sat & Sun is the weekend and has been the case since 1st Jan 2022.
2. Hybrid/remote working is purely down to your line manager.
3. Depends on the standard of school and the fees they charge.
4. 99% chance ADNOC will give you housing allowance and school fees separately.


----------



## karthiks551985

psychopomp1 said:


> 1. in AD office, its flexitime working hrs as long as you complete 40 hrs per week. You can arrive as early as 06:30 and go home as late as 16:30. Sat & Sun is the weekend and has been the case since 1st Jan 2022.
> 2. Hybrid/remote working is purely down to your line manager.
> 3. Depends on the standard of school and the fees they charge.
> 4. 99% chance ADNOC will give you housing allowance and school fees separately.


Thank you for the detailed and quick reply.

Just a quick question. In case I'm trying for other companies in abu dhabi, just in case I'm not getting the separate allowances for rent. Please let me know the housing rental (average near city for a 2 bed room flat).


----------



## psychopomp1

karthiks551985 said:


> Thank you for the detailed and quick reply.
> 
> Just a quick question. In case I'm trying for other companies in abu dhabi, just in case I'm not getting the separate allowances for rent. Please let me know the housing rental (average near city for a 2 bed room flat).


A decent 2 bedroom apartment in AD city will probably cost you AED130-150k pa, eg at Al Ain Tower nr Corniche. Which also happens to be a 5 min walk away from ADNOC Onshore HQ office.


----------



## karthiks551985

psychopomp1 said:


> A decent 2 bedroom apartment in AD city will probably cost you AED130-150k pa, eg at Al Ain Tower nr Corniche. Which also happens to be a 5 min walk away from ADNOC Onshore HQ office.


Thanks alot for the timely reply


----------



## hash47

racrac said:


> Hello all, thank you for your posts here. I am interviewing with ADNOC for level 15 and the offer is as follows:
> 
> Salary - 22000 (monthly)
> Supplemental Allowance: 5600 (monthly)
> General allowance: 3240 (monthly)
> Housing allowance: 200k (annual)
> Education allowance: 45000 per child (annual)
> 
> Following questions please:
> 1. Does this sound in the ballpark? I am not sure if the salaries quoted by folks on the forum include supplemental and general allowances?
> 2. What are the good British schools there and is the 45k education allowance enough to cover the fees? I saw a couple of British schools online at 60k/annum? Is the education allowance dependent on what nationality you have?
> 3. Is 200k housing enough to cover a nice house of 4 bedrooms? Am assuming this is a 'use it or lose it' allowance?
> 4. How many days of holidays, working hours?
> 5. What do the pension benefits look like? I am going to be giving up a defined benefit scheme here!
> 6. What is the typical living cost for a family of 4 there (excluding housing and schools)?
> 
> Overall package is approx £134000. That is slightly less than my overall package in UK - the only difference being I dont end up coughing up a large part as tax to the government.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> @psychopomp1 @thenomadexpat


Hi @racrac,

I have been offered job for grade 15 initially with education allowance for AED 35000 per annum per child. I have negotiated and they now offered me Grade 16 for AED 40000 per child per annum and been told that that allowance is fixed for respective job grade. I can see you mentioned AED 45000 do you think that my HR person is not clear or may be I can see higher value in contract if its same for anyone on same grade?

Thanks.


----------



## Adam38

hash47 said:


> Hi @racrac,
> 
> I have been offered job for grade 15 initially with education allowance for AED 35000 per annum per child. I have negotiated and they now offered me Grade 16 for AED 40000 per child per annum and been told that that allowance is fixed for respective job grade. I can see you mentioned AED 45000 do you think that my HR person is not clear or may be I can see higher value in contract if its same for anyone on same grade?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi hash47,
Can you provide breakdown on the package offer for Grade 16, i.e. monthly basic salary, supplemental allowance,
other allowances, housing allowance, education allowance per child ?
For the housing allowance, is it provided to you as cash on monthly basis or ADNOC pay for the housing directly to landlord ? 
Thanks.


----------



## hash47

Adam38 said:


> Hi hash47,
> Can you provide breakdown on the package offer for Grade 16, i.e. monthly basic salary, supplemental allowance,
> other allowances, housing allowance, education allowance per child ?
> For the housing allowance, is it provided to you as cash on monthly basis or ADNOC pay for the housing directly to landlord ?
> Thanks.


Hi @Adam38,
They offered me Housing included in my monthly cash only education at actual. Basic 21000, Supplement 5000 and Market Premium 6000 and Housing 15000. I am currently negotiating.
What is your offer and what they told you about education allowance as they mentioned Grade 16 is 40000 per child?

Regards
Hash47


----------



## Adam Perria

Hi-
What are these in ADNOC offer?
1- Supplementary allowance,
2- Financial assistant,
3- Market premium, and
4- General allowance

what if they offer less than what I am getting paid currently (even though I provided them the last 3-month pay-slips) ?
Do they really negotiate?
Why they did not mention anything about children education in the offer email?
Also, they did not mention anything about the type of the air ticket class (what is it for salary grade 16)?


Thanks all.


----------



## hash47

Adam Perria said:


> Hi-
> What are these in ADNOC offer?
> 1- Supplementary allowance,
> 2- Financial assistant,
> 3- Market premium, and
> 4- General allowance
> 
> what if they offer less than what I am getting paid currently (even though I provided them the last 3-month pay-slips) ?
> Do they really negotiate?
> Why they did not mention anything about children education in the offer email?
> Also, they did not mention anything about the type of the air ticket class (what is it for salary grade 16)?
> 
> 
> Thanks all.


Its is their typical offer to add in salary on top of basic pay. My fixed pay does not include Financial assistant and General allowance. So I cant comment on them but been told education assistance up to 4 kids. I think negotiate and wait for their final offer before make your decision whether its acceptable or not. I am still not clear what is the amount for Grade 16 education been asking waiting for HR response. As I am aware its economical ticket.


----------



## Adam Perria

hash47 said:


> Its is their typical offer to add in salary on top of basic pay. My fixed pay does not include Financial assistant and General allowance. So I cant comment on them but been told education assistance up to 4 kids. I think negotiate and wait for their final offer before make your decision whether its acceptable or not. I am still not clear what is the amount for Grade 16 education been asking waiting for HR response. As I am aware its economical ticket.


Thanks...
Do you think by "financial assistant", they meant "Housing financial assistant"?


----------



## psychopomp1

Adam Perria said:


> Thanks...
> Do you think by "financial assistant", they meant "Housing financial assistant"?


Could mean anything. But housing allowance is clearly shown separately rather than in ambigious terms. Best to ask HR, or 'Human Capital' as HR now like to call themselves.


----------



## Adam Perria

psychopomp1 said:


> Could mean anything. But housing allowance is clearly shown separately rather than in ambigious terms. Best to ask HR, or 'Human Capital' as HR now like to call themselves.


thank you.


----------

